# Vinegar?



## Sky Halcyon (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey guys, long time no chat! Pepper is doing great, she's got her first vet visit tomorrow, so we'll see how that goes. What I'm wondering is I just did a full cleaning of her cage, using a 50/50 vinegar-water mix, as suggested on here. But when I put her back in the cage, she began sneezing a lot, and hasn't stopped for at least five minutes. I got sort of worried and took her out, and she stopped sneezing. Is this normal? Is it okay? Should I leave her in the cage or keep her out? Should I re-wash her cage with just water? Thanks!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It may be from the smell. You could take a damp papertowel and wipe over it a couple of times and let it air out. I usually leave mine in their temp set up while the cages air out after and it helps. It never bothers one of my hedgies but the other likes to dive under the liners to the bottom.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Are you using distilled vinegar?


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah make sure it distilled and if not, what I do is spray down the cage and wait for about ten minutes to let it settle and then I take a damp rag or paper towel and wipe the whole thing down and then let it air. Sonic has never seemed to really sneeze from it.


----------

